# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  New Vivarium Setup

## raytan12

tempted again after surfing some vivarium sites, so started with a new setup...
tank size: L18" x W15" x H22"
description: false bottom with plastic basket and egg crate
filter: Boyu external filter canister EF05
water dispensing: Jebo Wet/Dry octopus and Zoomed Repti Fogger (yet to arrive next week)
background: eggcrate covered with GreatStuff and peat soil siliconed to GreatStuff
lights: T5-PL tube
plants: yet to decide
fauna: yet to decide (maybe only fish)

----------


## raytan12

*Setup Journal*

Day 1: 4th Mar'10 
AM
Collection of custom made tank
sizing of egg crate and construction of basic foundation

PM
Covering of egg crate with mesh
Positioning of water tubes for "octopus"
Covering of egg crate with GreatStuff (insufficient, to be continued on Day 2 and allow to dry - Cure in 8 hours)

----------


## reveru

hi bro, mind uploading the setup pics to share with newbies like me interested in viva setup?  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Raytan,

Sounds like fun, dude! 

Keep it up!!!  :Well done:

----------


## raytan12

Day 2: 5th Mar'10
AM
GreatStuff (GS) dried... amazing! can cut or trim with penknife...this is really cool.
insufficient GS, got another can for the sides. waiting to dry.

PM
To apply silicone to stick horti moss and exo terra forest moss...

pics uploaded... look out for more...

----------


## dkk08

Hi Raymond, great to see you posting your Vivarium pictorial... but it works best with pictures, tons of it  :Grin: 

So like the rest, we're eagerly awaiting pictures as it sure sounds interesting from your description  :Smug:

----------


## raytan12

Day 3 

Early AM
Done with siliconing peat n moss to GS...
tested with some water... looks fine
here are the pics:
green mesh-will be covered by submerged plants (moss/fissiden) with narrow java fern

hmmm any comments/suggestions for further improvement?

----------


## dkk08

Hey Raymond, how long did you wait for the silicon to be cured before putting the peat and moss and test with water? Normally you'll have to wait 48-72 hours before they're fully cured and tested with water  :Wink:

----------


## eddy planer

> Day 3 
> 
> Early AM
> Done with siliconing peat n moss to GS...
> tested with some water... looks fine
> 
> hmmm any comments/suggestions for further improvement?


Raymond!

Your DIY background is really really awesome !!! I love it the way its look!!! :Well done:  :Well done:  


Desmond, oops sorry :Embarassed: ,actually this is correct way and there is nothing wrong to add peat and moss while the silicon still wet. That's suppose to be like that. But of course, the completed 'wet' background is to be cured 1-2 days before test with sprinkling water. agree?

----------


## fotoudavid

nice set up, thanks for sharing.

where you got that great stuff? what silicon you recommend for mosses?
i have a 1 feet cube tank tall version still thinking to sell or to do?

----------


## raytan12

> Hey Raymond, how long did you wait for the silicon to be cured before putting the peat and moss and test with water? Normally you'll have to wait 48-72 hours before they're fully cured and tested with water



Desmond, need to press the peat/ dried moss before the silicon dries up. yes i had to wait for GS to dry first and it takes only 8 hours to cure completely
after i paste the peat, i didn't wait long to test it. i only poured some water to wash away excess peat after 2 hours but everything looks fine today

----------


## raytan12

> nice set up, thanks for sharing.
> 
> where you got that great stuff? what silicon you recommend for mosses?
> i have a 1 feet cube tank tall version still thinking to sell or to do?


hmmm bought it from home fix at sembawang shopping centre for 13.9, i used normal silicon sealant which is safe for aquarium

----------


## dkk08

> Desmond, oops sorry,actually this is correct way and there is nothing wrong to add peat and moss while the silicon still wet. That's suppose to be like that. But of course, the completed 'wet' background is to be cured 1-2 days before test with sprinkling water. agree?


 :Laughing:  think I phrase my sentence wrongly, I meant the water test for the whole background should be after 1-2 days for the background to be fully cured as I did have some problems with silicon still being wet even after 2 days of curing

Think I'm really getting too lazy, my new setups only have ready made backgrounds :Roll Eyes:  

More pictures please Bro Raymond, maybe I should be the one going to you place to see your new setup  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

> I did have some problems with silicon still being wet even after 2 days of curing


Silicon isnt cured after 2 days!!!! that's not normal. Either your silicon is cheap one or expired silicon. Too bad , next time check the expired date and never buy any silicon from 'lelong' shop or Malaysia or Thailand made silicon. The best brand is GEII

----------


## raytan12

> Silicon isnt cured after 2 days!!!! that's not normal. Either your silicon is cheap one or expired silicon. Too bad , next time check the expired date and never buy any silicon from 'lelong' shop or Malaysia or Thailand made silicon. The best brand is GEII


hahaha. ya that's strange. hmmm mine formed the skin within 10 mins. and because i applied thin layer of it, so it dried fast (smeared it with a brush)

----------


## raytan12

any suggestions what plants i should keep in there?
thinking of moss.... and some miniature orchids, but not sure where i could get them cheaper

----------


## dkk08

Can try a carpet of Riccia, as for mini orchids can try World Farm at Bah Soon Pah Rd or Woon Leng at Lim Chu Kang, of course both got to travel abit

Other plants like Dischidia, Spanish moss, Fittonia, Ficus or some young nepenthes would look great too

----------


## fotoudavid

where to buy peat?? giant or daiso should have sell right??

----------


## limz_777

nice length tank , background looks great , should be nicer when plants filled in , are you going to do something on the green mesh ?

----------


## raytan12

> Can try a carpet of Riccia, as for mini orchids can try World Farm at Bah Soon Pah Rd or Woon Leng at Lim Chu Kang, of course both got to travel abit
> 
> Other plants like Dischidia, Spanish moss, Fittonia, Ficus or some young nepenthes would look great too


thinking of venus fly trap also ... bah soon pah is so near sembawang. will go there instead... heehhe. dun really like fittonia... hahahah

----------


## raytan12

[QUOTE=fotoudavid;522170]where to buy peat?? giant or daiso should have sell right??[/QUOTE

giant have... bought it from there... horti moss-actually from description it's decomposed sphagnum moss... so think it should be beneficial. anyway i also have exo terra forest moss, not sure if it could be revived... but at least it can hold some water and retain humidity.

----------


## raytan12

> Silicon isnt cured after 2 days!!!! that's not normal. Either your silicon is cheap one or expired silicon. Too bad , next time check the expired date and never buy any silicon from 'lelong' shop or Malaysia or Thailand made silicon. The best brand is GEII


hmmm read that it's better to let silicon to cure, should be fully cured by 48 hours... so gonna be patient for at least 3 days before i let the water run.

----------


## raytan12

> nice length tank , background looks great , should be nicer when plants filled in , are you going to do something on the green mesh ?


custom made tank, so had all the dimensions, realise abit too high and only left with 3" gap, so gonna be difficult to reach to bottom of tank... 
yes think i did mention that i gonna have moss/fissiden and narrow java fern to cover that. moss will grow faster so.... maybe will use it!

----------


## dkk08

> thinking of venus fly trap also ... bah soon pah is so near sembawang. will go there instead... heehhe. dun really like fittonia... hahahah


when you want to go World Farm? 

have you tried VFT(venus fly trap) before? To me they're not easy especially when they've to go through a dormant period... I've tried like 5-6 times and everytime sure fail... only have good success with Nepenthes... or you can try Drosera if you're into CPs (Carnivorous Plants)

----------


## raytan12

> when you want to go World Farm? 
> 
> have you tried VFT(venus fly trap) before? To me they're not easy especially when they've to go through a dormant period... I've tried like 5-6 times and everytime sure fail... only have good success with Nepenthes... or you can try Drosera if you're into CPs (Carnivorous Plants)


maybe will go next week.

----------


## dkk08

> maybe will go next week.


Shall we go together? I might want to get some Spanish Moss or Dischidia... Maybe Eddy or David might be interested? Or maybe Eddy want to go Woon Leng? Sorry for being OT (Off Topic)

----------


## felix_fx2

> Shall we go together? I might want to get some Spanish Moss or Dischidia... Maybe Eddy or David might be interested? Or maybe Eddy want to go Woon Leng? Sorry for being OT (Off Topic)


Desmond, got go Woo leng bring me also.
Need to visit there and research something for my future viva.

----------


## raytan12

*Day 4*

attached 3 more pieces of small driftwood.
touch up and patch with dried moss.
"octopus" plant dry/wet filter setup...to position tubes for water flow by tuesday 
waiting for silicone to dry further

----------


## raytan12

after all the hassle yesterday to get the water up... got a submersible pump to pump up the water to the small canister filter so that the "octopus" is able to distribute the water....'
and fogger should be arriving within these 2 days as status showed that jus arrived s'pore in late afternoon....

added java moss, peacock moss, fissiden and hc to parts of it.

here's some of the pics... will add more plants again.

----------


## dkk08

Looking good Raymond, how about adding a bromeliad as the centre piece or some redish plants to give it a fuller look? Alternatively Tilandsias at the top would look good too (there's a pushcart selling tons of tillandsias at Century Square now and their prices are very reasonable) :Wink:

----------


## sheng

May i ask is the peat you use "Aquarium Safe" type or just any normal peat?
Is it possible to show a picture of the packing?
Thanks



> Day 3 
> 
> Early AM
> Done with siliconing peat n moss to GS...
> tested with some water... looks fine
> here are the pics:
> green mesh-will be covered by submerged plants (moss/fissiden) with narrow java fern
> 
> hmmm any comments/suggestions for further improvement?

----------


## raytan12

> May i ask is the peat you use "Aquarium Safe" type or just any normal peat?
> Is it possible to show a picture of the packing?
> Thanks


Horti Moss : i've used it before for killifish breeding

----------


## christoptoh

very nice setup!  :Well done:

----------


## fotoudavid

IMM GIANT does sells the peats.

----------


## sheng

Under which section? gardening?
Thanks.
May be will pop-by Gaint Tampines 



> IMM GIANT does sells the peats.

----------


## fotoudavid

Yes sheng under gardening.

----------


## fotoudavid



----------


## sheng

Thanks for the effort of showing me the Pictures.




> Yes sheng under gardening.

----------


## fotoudavid

No problems.

----------


## reborn4ever

Nice setup.. Is it possible to show a picture of the packing for greatstuff? Thanks..  :Smile:

----------


## raytan12

> Nice setup.. Is it possible to show a picture of the packing for greatstuff? Thanks..


from David's thread... scroll down
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...t=64250&page=4

----------


## reborn4ever

> from David's thread... scroll down
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...t=64250&page=4


Thanks... :Grin:

----------


## raytan12

added some plant pics

----------


## raytan12

2 more pics...

----------


## knight

> added some plant pics



Er.. Bro, 
Intersting plants you have there. Was wondering what is picture 3-5?

What is the requirement for the plant?

Cheers
Knight

----------


## raytan12

> Er.. Bro, 
> Intersting plants you have there. Was wondering what is picture 3-5?
> 
> What is the requirement for the plant?
> 
> Cheers
> Knight


from left..
first one - Dischidia
second - not sure
third - emersed HC

----------


## raytan12

> Er.. Bro, 
> Intersting plants you have there. Was wondering what is picture 3-5?
> 
> What is the requirement for the plant?
> 
> Cheers
> Knight


from left..
first one - Dischidia pectenoides (more flowers now)
second - Dischidia ruscifolia (turning green, previously putting outdoor)
third - emersed HC (starting to grow)

i'm using T5 PL... 18Wx3pcs

----------


## knight

> from left..
> first one - Dischidia pectenoides (more flowers now)
> second - Dischidia ruscifolia (turning green, previously putting outdoor)
> third - emersed HC (starting to grow)
> 
> i'm using T5 PL... 18Wx3pcs



Thanks Bro, 
The plants you have there sure look great. Also wondering this your first time building the tank?

Cheers
Knight

----------


## raytan12

> Thanks Bro, 
> The plants you have there sure look great. Also wondering this your first time building the tank?
> 
> Cheers
> Knight


previously had vivarium thrice...
first and second time... mum nagged so had to decomp... : (
third time... cos of decomposed crickets, had worms in it, so decomp it cos looks disgusting

----------


## knight

> previously had vivarium thrice...
> first and second time... mum nagged so had to decomp... : (
> third time... cos of decomposed crickets, had worms in it, so decomp it cos looks disgusting



Yah boy, this is part of my worries. 

Having all those pest, was wondering how the other guys manage to put their terrarium in good conditions. Pest free I meant. 

Maybe with the help of those frogs / newts? Well my intention is strictly on flora & fauna only. Can advice any other ways of pest free terrarium?

Cheers
Knight

----------


## dkk08

> Yah boy, this is part of my worries. 
> 
> Having all those pest, was wondering how the other guys manage to put their terrarium in good conditions. Pest free I meant. 
> 
> Maybe with the help of those frogs / newts? Well my intention is strictly on flora & fauna only. Can advice any other ways of pest free terrarium?
> 
> Cheers
> Knight


Hi guys,

from my past experience, its quite difficult to be pest free (ants, bugs, mites, worms, flies)... its part and parcel of an ecosystem... all I can say is we can only aim to have a balance ecosystem and not to eradicate any species be it pest or other flora/fauna... everything living thing has a reason to be on this earth  :Wink: 

Sorry if I sound too philosophical... too much caffeine in my system  :Jump for joy:

----------


## knight

> Hi guys,
> 
> from my past experience, its quite difficult to be pest free (ants, bugs, mites, worms, flies)... its part and parcel of an ecosystem... all I can say is we can only aim to have a balance ecosystem and not to eradicate any species be it pest or other flora/fauna... everything living thing has a reason to be on this earth 
> 
> Sorry if I sound too philosophical... too much caffeine in my system



Ha... Ha... Ha...
Regarding this, I think I need a special license.  :Laughing: 

My family will throw me out when they find me breeding pest.  :Embarassed: 

Thanks Desmond, you simply explain well.

Cheers
Knight

PS: I was thinking of placing the terrarium tank in my bedroom.

----------


## raytan12

> Hi guys,
> 
> from my past experience, its quite difficult to be pest free (ants, bugs, mites, worms, flies)... its part and parcel of an ecosystem... all I can say is we can only aim to have a balance ecosystem and not to eradicate any species be it pest or other flora/fauna... everything living thing has a reason to be on this earth 
> 
> Sorry if I sound too philosophical... too much caffeine in my system


currently i have no intention of having any fauna inside... except for some fish in water area

----------


## dkk08

even with just fishes in the pond, you'll still find flies (most probably fruitflies) and some tiny worms or bugs on the land part, which is normal...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Raytan,

Even my palu with tempered glass lids only covered 95% isn't spare at all. What i got some long daddy leg flies and 1 small hungry gecko, too! :Grin: 

If flies start to colony, I'll add Archer fishes !!! :Grin:  

I really like it .. it's so fun!

----------


## raytan12

more plants added....
after shopping from nurseries along thomson road jus now

----------


## eddy planer

> more plants added....
> after shopping from nurseries along thomson road jus now


Hi Ray tan

You really have a beautiful fauna setup, I'm so privilege.

I must highlight you regarding to your beautiful orchid. Its not easy to keep orchid inside any palu/viva.Your orchid hate being very wet. If you happen to immerse its roots into the water or constantly wet, its roots will rot and you'll see all its flowers will gone for good within 2 days.

Another tips, if you can, mist lightly 2x a day, never add any compost soil to its roots (just leave the orchid roots bare), ensure its root stay out of the water and maintain RH of 80% inside your palu.

Please update us if you successfully grow your beautiful orchid inside your palu.

cheers

----------


## knight

> more plants added....
> after shopping from nurseries along thomson road jus now



Hi Ray, 
The tank you have there sure look great. 

Hm... me still fighting if I should proceed with one. Thinking of all the pest that I may un-intentionally invite  :Not talking: . And doubt that the special license BY MY FAMILY will be approved  ::smt009: . Ha... Ha... Ha...

However looking at all the setup in this forum sure make me  :drool 2: .

Anyway keep up the good work love to see more picture of your set.

Cheers
Knight

----------


## raytan12

> Hi Ray tan
> 
> You really have a beautiful fauna setup, I'm so privilege.
> 
> I must highlight you regarding to your beautiful orchid. Its not easy to keep orchid inside any palu/viva.Your orchid hate being very wet. If you happen to immerse its roots into the water or constantly wet, its roots will rot and you'll see all its flowers will gone for good within 2 days.
> 
> Another tips, if you can, mist lightly 2x a day, never add any compost soil to its roots (just leave the orchid roots bare), ensure its root stay out of the water and maintain RH of 80% inside your palu.
> 
> Please update us if you successfully grow your beautiful orchid inside your palu.
> ...


hmmm i'm trying to see if it works... i had some charcoal at its roots

----------


## eddy planer

> hmmm i'm trying to see if it works... i had some charcoal at its roots


Try fern bark for your orchid's roots, charcoal being place inside palu isnt natural, lah. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## raytan12

> Try fern bark for your orchid's roots, charcoal being place inside palu isnt natural, lah.


removed the yellow orchids. cos dun want them to die, just in case.
but my other dendrobium mini orchid plantlets are doing well. seen new leaves growing.
now thinking of creating another tank... to convert from my shrimp tank.

----------


## Thirteen

very nice set up bro  :Well done:  do you have any tip on watering the plants? I used to have problem running water at the right place resulting the roots to rot.  :Embarassed:  By the way, say if you want to convert the tank back to aquascape, will teh silicon be hard to remove from the glass?

----------


## raytan12

> very nice set up bro  do you have any tip on watering the plants? I used to have problem running water at the right place resulting the roots to rot.  By the way, say if you want to convert the tank back to aquascape, will teh silicon be hard to remove from the glass?


will definitely be difficult.. think can use chemical to clean but then may not be safe for aquarium.
i use the octopus thingy to distribute water and the moss is growing well

----------


## eddy planer

hi raytan

Please updated new picture of your vivarium setup, i bet your vivarium gone mature! picture please !

----------

